# Aerocool DS-cube mod (alien theme)



## elkasix (Aug 1, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Ds-cube 
Asus p8z77-m
intel 2500k
2*4gb corsair xms3
zotac 760gtx amp
Wd caviar black 1to
550w Bequiet dark power 
ekwb gtx670 
ekwb ltx csq
ekwb pump 
Phobya Balancer 150
compression fittings
HWlabs Black ICE GT Stealth 240 XFlow
2 Bitfenix spectre 120
Mayhems pastel mint green
do it yourself and vedayshop sleeve (black/pastel green)   

custom front panel,top panel (acrylic),motherboard support and reservoir support (acrylic)


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 1, 2014)

nice clean, and two tone


----------



## elkasix (Aug 1, 2014)

Thx micropage7; limited color in the movie (easier for me -_- ) ; love these movies


----------



## Fusentast (Aug 3, 2014)

Nice looking case. You don't see many DS Cubes modded.

I was thinking about doing the acrylic top like you did, but i choose the standard mesh and used it as exhaust instead. Now i regret that - it looks great!

You can see mine here that i did a month or 2 ago, if you are interested - http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3878.html


----------



## elkasix (Aug 12, 2014)

hi fusentast, nice build i like your front panel. not  enough dscube are modded, too bad. first time i saw this case i knew i want an acrylic top panel


----------



## BigBoyBrown (Aug 28, 2014)

Nice build! 
I have a stock DS which I am planning to modify. 
Looking at your build as an inspiration.


----------



## elkasix (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi BigBoyBrown thanks for your support, i appreciate.
ho nice a new mod of the dscube in preparation. I will follow it


----------



## BigBoyBrown (Aug 29, 2014)

I hope I could make time to take down my system and then start the mod soon.


----------

